# 5600x PPT, TDC and EDC?



## Scoty (Jan 8, 2021)

What are the Stock PPT, TDC and EDC Values for the 5600x?


----------



## droopyRO (Jan 8, 2021)

I think it varies with the motherboard/settings and if you have PBO on. This is mine, with PBO off after a run of R20.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 8, 2021)

Stock limits:

PPT: 88W
TDC: 60A
EDC: 90A

...and its the same with any 65W TDP CPU from ZEN2/3 lines (3600, 3700X, 5600X)


----------



## Scoty (Jan 8, 2021)

PPT are 76 what i have see?


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 8, 2021)

I could be wrong and be like this:

5600X (65W TDP)
PPT: 76W
TDC: 60A
EDC: 90A

3600/3700X (65W TDP)
PPT: 88W
TDC: 60A
EDC: 90A

If you set PBO in BIOS to Auto or Disabled (not Enabled or Advanced) then RyzenMaster will tell you the exact values on HomePage.


----------



## londiste (Jan 8, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> 5600X (65W TDP)
> PPT: 76W
> TDC: 60A
> EDC: 90A


These seem to be the stock settings. I have the same on my 5600X.
Larger values probably mean either PBO or some motherboard specific settings with raised limits.


----------

